# It would seem ones gunna be a grandma ...



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

well it would seem monica and Rachel are already pregnant these past few days Rachel has ballooned...soooo...I have no idea of due dates, I have no idea what they bred with (as happened before coming to me and was warned theres a slight chance) lol. Ok its all ok - showing lines on hold for now to deal with the upcoming babies. Have already separated the girls on advice as Rachel seems further into pregnancy than monica n I don't want monica culling bubs. I have invested in 4 spare tubs ready for split sexing. Question is where do I go now? What do I do? Ive added extra protine to there diets...anything else? I was hoping to breed maybe within my own time but it looks like arrivals are coming sooner than expected.


----------



## Mionemouse (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry I can't be much help but it sounds like you are doing the right things so far. Good luck with the new babies when they arrive - do post photos!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

All you do now is wait for babies.  Give the mom's some peace and quiet, and go about your mousie business as usual. You can still handle the pregnant does, but I would keep it to a minimum.


----------



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

Its just so hard because Rachel keeps coming to the edge n "tapping" for me to open it lol she been getting extra cuddles but going to cut it down a bit now just feel sorry because shes a "peoples mouse" lol


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

If she's not stressed at all, you can handle her as much as usual.  But as soon as she shows signs of wanting to be a bit alone, then you let her get some privacy.


----------

